

Trololol: grep -R Doesn’t Automatically Search Amazon - glazemaster
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/09/trololol-grep-r-doesnt-automatically-search-amazon/

======
tomrod
The bug report is, to me, comedic genius. I laughed so hard when I read it on
HN yesterday.

